# CHAT room



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IM IN CHAT!!!!! http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

chattttttt chat chat room


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Missed ya but chatting now.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive tried several times to get a weekly sunday chat going. 
noone really participated. i even put it on the calendar to which people could subscribe to the event and get an email reminder! still noone wanted anything to do with it.
suck!

maybe i try again in the near future.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Time zones can be an issue too!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

The thing about chat is we already chat here on the regular board....there's usually not much left to say.... not that I have anything against the chat room... it can be a usefull tool between the staff .


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

But you get to curse and call Phree an [email protected]%@%.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sure he gets called that at that the house plenty enough...lol I know I do...


----------

